# Resident of Lost Key Drive, Perdido Key



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know Brent Allen?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*The Waiter*

I know a Brent....Not sure of the last name. He does live on the Key.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I am dealing with a Brent Allen. I removed a boat for him and I feel like I'm being stiffed on payment. Some guy showed up to pick up the boat from me and I'm supposed to let him leave with the boat without payment.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

This could get interesting...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Popcorn is out.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I am not looking to stir anything up. Just don't know much about this guy. He is threatening that I'm going to be arrested because I wouldn't let the other guy take the boat till I was paid for towing. Took like 3 hours to remove the boat, due to all the debris blocking the boat. Sad, I try to do honest work and get screwed.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

I know it sucks because its extra work for you, but if it was me and I wasn't paid after all that work then I would put it right back where i picked it up from.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Not the Brent I know. Whew!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Well the Brent is some retired dod, or dot, or something like that. Claims he still works for the gov.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanic's_lien

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/consumers/le...mechanicslien/understandingmechanicsliens.asp

?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

What was the make of the boat or the name of it?


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

1983 26ft wellcraft. I removed it from a property belonging to Reggie Thompson who lives in Cantonment


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

If, it was me, no one would get it until i had the cash he owes me in my hand, and i do mean cash, not a check.

I would also look into putting a lien on it, just to cover your butt. JMO

Kevin


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

His wife came and paid me. Kinda sad


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> His wife came and paid me. Kinda sad


Such things are always complicated.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep. Had this guy been nicer I could have worked with him on price if he couldn't afford it or whatnot


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Yep. Had this guy been nicer I could have worked with him on price if he couldn't afford it or whatnot


Without going into detail, are you saying that he couldn't afford it and was embarrassed? What prompted them to finally pay you?


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sure. He said his wife filed a report on me. I told him his boat would either be impounded and I was going to put a lean on it. I also stated I was documenting all the emails exchanged, and asked him to no longer contact me unless it was for payment. And literally 5 mins later his wife showed up, he feels like the other guy who had the boat screwed him because he gave that guy 10,000 dollars and the guy ran with the money. And then he feels like I am screwing him too. I charged him 200.00 to tow the boat 16 miles at night, I entered onto someone's property, had to move equipment, dirt, broken concrete, all kinds of iron structures built, not to menction it was muddy and up hill, took 3hours to get everything moved and the boat maneuvered till I could retrieve it. Ground was soggy and muddy had a hard time getting it out in 4 wheel drive. I just dumped the bildge for them to come remove the boat it had probley 100 or more gallons on water in the hull. This boat was heavy as hell filled with water. I think my price was more than fair. Anyone tell me of a wrecker company that would do this, because once I had it out, I called several wreckers and no one wanted to touch it


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

GoneCoastal said:


> Anyone know Brent Allen?


Well I think the name on the check was Brett but he bought, or I think sent someone out to buy, about $300 worth of paint from my wifes store in Foley to repaint a boat. He stopped payment on the check the same day and refused to pay for it saying the paint was bad but he supposedly gave the paint to someone else to do something with instead of returning it. Some crap like that. Its been awhile and I dont remember the details now. She called him multiple times plus called the sheriffs dept over here and Escambia Co and never get anything resolved.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like you were pretty smart in sticking up for yourself to get payment and.........$200 is tooo cheap amigo


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

ctilton said:


> Sounds like you were pretty smart in sticking up for yourself to get payment and.........$200 is tooo cheap amigo


 Dang tootin ! Thats a $500 dollar bill all day long , 1/2 up front other 1/2 on delivery, or all up front! just sayin. Glad he got paid though, sounded fishy to me. GG


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

wow i need your # if you are really that cheep. never know when you might need a tow. <- sure you can us that as a slogan!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

GoneCoastal said:


> Well I think the name on the check was Brett but he bought, or I think sent someone out to buy, about $300 worth of paint from my wifes store in Foley to repaint a boat. He stopped payment on the check the same day and refused to pay for it saying the paint was bad but he supposedly gave the paint to someone else to do something with instead of returning it. Some crap like that. Its been awhile and I dont remember the details now. She called him multiple times plus called the sheriffs dept over here and Escambia Co and never get anything resolved.


Sounds like a planned ripoff to me.
There is no Brett Allen or any Allen listed as owner of any property on Lost Key Drive in the property appraisers data base.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

He actually told me on the phone that he lived in lost key right over the bridge. Where I took the boat from there was a bunch of boat paint. I did a search and found the name Brett. His email name was also listed brent. I noticed a bunch of boat paint there where the boat was located. A guy named Quinn came and took the boat from me. He owns island towers in mobile. Yea I thought it was a 500.00 dollar tow too. When his wife finally did pay I made her giver up her drivers licence and I took the dl# name address ect. Address was listed in Navarre. Suzette Allen. His name might not be listed as a resident because he may be renting or lieing.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I removed the boat from broken arrow rd in Cantonment from a Bradley Thompson. I haven't been able to get in contact with him. I would like to alert him as to where the boat is now in case he is owed money as well.


----------



## funlovin304life (May 3, 2013)

I think he was arrested on May 15, 2013 for fraud charges in Florida


----------

